# Paintballing with a slingshot



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

examples of what and how not to do it . . . and the fun that can be had, at others expense :what:

.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Imperial, I'm NEVER gonna be the same again. I may have nightmares for the rest of my life. Don't ya know part of the fun is cool tactical gear and battle strategy???

And I want *orange* paintballs with *green* goo!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Thistle said:


> Imperial, I'm NEVER gonna be the same again.


.

not the first time ive heard that . . . :rolling:

.

anyways . . .



Thistle said:


> Imperial, I'm NEVER gonna be the same again. I may have nightmares for the rest of my life. Don't ya know part of the fun is cool tactical gear and battle strategy???
> 
> And I want *orange* paintballs with *green* goo!


.

protection is always a must .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This could have been called "For your information".


----------

